# J.D. X300 electrical problem



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This mower would not engage the electric clutch for the deck. I had a new switch so I replaced the switch with no success. I checked the electric clutch and it worked when power was connected to it. I checked for any shorts which I could not find. Then I replaced the interlock module. This solved the problem. Customer took the mower home and mowed 30 yards and the deck quit. 

Has anyone had any experience with these J.D. mowers? Do these modules go bad this fast or what would be causing the module to go bad? or what else would cause me to loose power to the deck clutch.

Does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for this mower?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I found these among the bing images that came up during a web search.Deere is very protective about sharing information.Hope these help you.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Geo That will help.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry. Thanks USMC. That will help a bunch.


----------

